# How to make a Mayfly Rig or Weapon Rig



## brianl90 (Jun 24, 2011)

Has anyone used the Spoons from http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ to make trolling walleye spoon?


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, I use their ProEye Trolling Spoons for walleye all the time. They are very close to a Michigan Stinger and come in a variety of fish catching colors. The price is very competitive when compared to a Stinger as well. 

ProEye Trolling Spoons


----------

